# Chesapeake Bay headboat



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone go out with headboat in the upper and middle bay ?

Would like to catch some WP and JUMBO SPOT if possible !

Thanks !


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Nicefishman,
I could be wrong but I think the only Headboat you'll find going out this time of year is in OC Md. or Lewes De. Most of the Bay headboats are done for the year except for maybe down in Chrisfield? 

Anybody?


----------

